# GAN 330 + Valk 2M Review | Video + Written Review.



## CubiksRuber (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi guys, I have just gotten 2 new cubes, the Gan 330 and Valk 2M. I will be reviewing both in a written review here and more in-depth in my video. Linked here: 




GAN330: GANS newest cube (aside from the Monster GO collection) has come in a keychain form! Measuring 30mm, it is the perfect size to carry in your pocket to cube anywhere. Like its predecessors, the cube comes only in stickerless with full-bright shades; Furthermore, the cube does have the frosted plastic. Even though it is small, it's performance is near to a regular 3x3. After some setup and tension, it was able to corner cut anywhere. Like ANYWHERE. 45 degrees? No problem. 50 degrees? No problem. Revers Corner cutting? No Problem. More information about this cube will be found in the review being posted next week.

Valk 2M: The Valk 2M, like others in the famous qiyi line, provides a stable and smooth feel. The plastic feels much harder and sturdier than other 2x2's, making for heavy turning. This makes for turning to feel very distinct from modern 2x2's. It comes in Stickered and Stickerless with very nice shades. I can confirm that after some solves in a very dark environment, the shades are still seen. More information about this cube can be found in the video being posted in the following weeks.


----------

